# StahlsTV.com Announces Third Quarter Free Live Video Classrooms



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the recent launch of StahlsTV.com interactive educational website, you have access to the world’s largest library of on-demand videos on popular equipment such as cutters, printer/cutters, DTGs and heat presses as well as popular business topics such as marketing, pricing, applications, profitable niches and trends.

Stahls’ TV.com live classrooms feature numerous free educational broadcasts on a wide range of topics. Live, interactive classes include popular subjects such as vinyl cutting for apparel, direct-to-garment printing, heat printing performance wear, and specialty decorating trends, as well as sessions focusing on business concerns such as maximizing ROI. 

Participants can ask questions and have them answered, and archived sessions can be accessed at no charge by completing a brief questionnaire and providing an email address. New classes are added each month, and a current calendar is available at www.stahlstv.com. To register, go to STAHLS' TV .

The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

July 2015 Live Video Classes

Wed., July 15, 2015
Sales Success: Target Marketing
2 p.m.-2:30 p.m. EDT
Many decorators say “Anyone who buys apparel is my customer.” But most businesses find that selecting a target market, understanding tit and tailoring marketing efforts to that audience yields higher returns. In this live Stahls’ TV class, join Courtney Kubitza as she discusses:
•How to identify lucrative target markets and find prospects
•Sample sets and marketing tips to reach these target markets 
•How to save time, effort and money by focusing your sales efforts to a target market

Tues., July 21, 2015 
Sublimating Socks And Armbands
11 a.m.-11:45 a.m. EDT
Sublimated socks and armbands have emerged as hot market (aka high profit) items. Join Zach Ellsworth as he shows you the ins and outs and upsells of sublimating on these popular accessories.
You will learn: 
• The equipment and investment necessary to begin sublimating socks and armbands 
• The process and pitfalls of heat transfer sublimation 
• The profit potential of sublimating accessories

Tues., July 21, 2015
How to Increase Roland® BN-20 Production
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
Looking for new ways to increase production with a Roland® BN-20? Join Phil Tarcy as he shows how to improve production speed by using the BN-20 for only printing and a vinyl cutter for contour cutting. 
In this class, you will learn: 
• How to use the print only function on the Roland® VersaStudio BN-20 
• How to print jobs with registration marks for contour cutting on a vinyl cutter 
• How to load printed graphics into the vinyl cutter for contour cutting

Wed., July 22, 2015 
Decorating Hard-to-Print Items
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
Do you ever receive requests to print unique items like umbrellas, bags or shoes? Did you know you can print them with your heat press instead of turning jobs away? In this live Stahls’ TV class, Mike Koval will show you the tools and transfers you need to print difficult fabrics and odd-shaped items using a heat press.
You will learn: 
• What material is best for each job (even nylon and polypropylene) 
• Learn which heat press and accessories and when to use them 
• How to print a variety of items including umbrellas, bags, promotional products, can coolers, shoes and more.

Wed., July 22, 2015 
Determining The Formula for Accurate Cost Calculation
3:30 p.m.-4:15 p.m. EDT
Calculating accurate costs is critical in ensuring profitability in your business. Join Josh Ellsworth to learn common mistakes when calculating costs and what you may be missing.
In this class, you will learn: 
• The 3 Key Elements Required to Calculate Accurate Cost 
• How to establish a fair labor rates for all parts of the sales and production process 
• The importance of understanding overhead and how to apply it to your costs

Thurs., July 23, 2015 
Ten Reasons To Own A Vinyl Cutter
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
Whether you are just starting out or you are an experienced decorator, learn why adding a vinyl cutter to your business is a “no-brainer”. Join Bob Robinson with Stahls’ TV to learn why a cutter is the most commonly added equipment after a heat press.
You will learn: 
• How the simple process of vinyl cutting works 
• How adding a vinyl cutter can enhance your business from versatility to profitability. 
• New market opportunities that await with your heat press and vinyl cutter 
• How to customize on demand

Mon., July 27, 2015 
Ask the Experts: Equipment
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
Have a question about apparel decorating equipment? Looking to make an equipment investment or chose the best way to expand your business? Join the Stahls’ TV Equipment Experts, Mike Koval, Bob Robison, and Phil Tarcy for this live Q&A. This presentation is an open forum to ask questions about heat presses, vinyl cutters, print/cut devices and DTG. The Stahls’ TV Experts look forward to your questions!

August 2015 Live Video Classrooms

Wed., Aug. 5, 2015
Strategies for Setting Prices
3:30 p.m.-4:15 p.m. EDT
What should I sell it for is a question many business owners pose when trying to drive revenue in their business. Join Josh Ellsworth as he explores common pricing strategies and how each one will impact the profitability of your business.
You will learn: 
• Three methods for setting selling prices 
• The net profit results of several strategies 
• The speaker’s recommended pricing strategy and how to implement it immediately

Thurs., Aug. 6, 2015
How to Create Your Own Heat Transfers
2 p.m.–2:45 p.m. EDT
Want to begin creating your own heat transfers in-house? Join Mike Koval to learn the equipment needed and steps to creating your own CAD-CUT and digital heat transfers.
You will learn: 
• How to take control of your printing and put more money in your pocket 
• Benefits of creating your own heat transfers 
• The equipment needed and steps to creating your own CAD-CUT transfers with a vinyl cutter 
• How to create your own digital, full-color transfers using a solvent print and cut device

Tues., Aug. 11, 2015 
Finding Your First Customer.... Or Do They Find You?
11 a.m.-11:45 p.m. EDT
Finding your first customer can be a challenge. Your brand can be defined, your services clearly outlined and your fliers all spell checked. But now what? Join Zach Ellsworth as he walks you through the beginning stages of customer acquisition and you how you can find your first customer. 
You will learn: 
• The process of building a customer acquisition strategy 
• The channels where you can and should look for your first customer 
• The pitfalls of not planning properly

Wed., Aug. 12, 2015 
From Basic to Brand – Five Ways to Elevate Your Company Image
3:30 p.m.-4:15 p.m. EDT
Companies with brand recognition have increased loyalty and can sell products at a higher price. Your company image matters. Join Josh Ellsworth as he shares five ways to elevate your company image from basic to brand.
You will learn: 
• How to establish an identity for your business from the first interaction with a customer 
• How to carry key elements throughout the buying process to further establish your brand 
• Creative ways to differentiate your business from the next

Tues., Aug. 18, 2015
Performance Wear Challenges: How to Overcome Dye-Migration
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
Imagine this: You are printing white numbers on a red jersey for a local football team. They look great, but a few hours later you notice the numbers have turned pink. You have just fell victim to dye migration. In this live Stahls’ TV event, Courtney Kubitza talks about the challenge of dye migration and tips for overcoming it with heat transfers for flawless results.
You will learn:
•The difference between low- and high-bleed sublimated garments and how to tell the difference 
•Which heat transfers to use to inhibit dye migration and get perfect results

Wed., Aug. 19, 2015 
Low Investment, Big Returns: Starting a Business with a Heat Press and Vinyl Cutter
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
One of the quickest and easiest returns on your investment is starting an apparel decorating business with the small investment of a heat press and a vinyl cutter. Join Bob Robinson for this live Stahls’ TV event and see how simple the process is and the potential profits that can be realized in this popular market.
You will learn: 
• What to look for in a heat press 
• How the simple process of cutting heat transfer film works 
• New market opportunities available 
• How quickly you can pay off your investment 
• How to expand and increase your profits with special-effect finishes

Wed., Aug. 26, 2015 
Roland VersaWorks - The Next Level 
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
VersaWorks™, the exclusive RIP software for Roland print/cut devices, adds powerful productivity tools to a robust software RIP with an easy-to-use interface. Join Phil Tarcy as he shows you how to take full advantage of the capabilities of your Roland printer with higher-level functions and software troubleshooting tips. 
You will learn: 
• How to set up the queues for maximum production 
• How to nest multiple jobs to get the most from your media 
• How to set up VersaWorks to check for updates automatically 
• How to print the Roland Color System Library 
• How to troubleshoot basic VersaWorks errors

September 2015 Live Video Classrooms

Tues., Sept. 1, 2015 
Eight Fall Apparel Trends and How to Heat Print Them 
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
Summer is over and it’s time to dive into decorating for the cool fall weather. Join Courtney Kubitza to learn the latest trends in fall apparel for 2015 and how to print them with your heat press. 
You will learn: 
• New apparel trends and looks for Fall 2015 
• How to heat print them successfully with popular finishes

Tues., Sept. 15, 2015 
Vinyl Cutter Buying Guide 
11 a.m.-11:45 a.m. EDT
Choosing the right vinyl cutter for your business doesn’t have to be difficult. In this interactive class, learn from expert Zach Ellsworth about which vinyl cutter is right for your business.
You will learn: 
• The difference between the major vinyl cutter brands 
• What to look for when choosing the right vinyl cutter for your business 
• What features like overcut and tangential emulation mean for you

Wed., Sept. 16, 2015 
Sales Compensation Unpacked – How To Only Pay for Results You Get 
3:30 p.m.-4:15 p.m. EDT
Coming up with a fair and motivating compensation structure for your sales team can be a daunting task. Join Josh Ellsworth, Stahls’ TV to learn important considerations when setting up a compensation plan.
You will learn: 
• How to motivate a sales staff without breaking the bank 
• How to structure a customer and company centric plan 
• Key considerations when deciding what to pay

Mon., Sept. 21, 2015 
How to Choose the Best Digital Printing Technology for Your Business
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
Are you looking to expand your business printing full-color images? With many digital print technologies from direct-to-garment and sublimation to print and cut, it can be difficult to decide which method is best for your business. Join Bob Robinson to learn an overview of the top three digital print technologies and how each process fits into our industry.
You will learn: 
• Overview and characteristics of direct-to-garment, sublimation, and print and cut. 
• The pros and cons of each decorating method. 
• A comparison of the three methods to decide which method is best for your business.

Tues., Sept. 22, 2015 
Roland Texart RT-640 Dye Sublimation Printer Overview 
2 p.m.-2:45 p.m. EDT
The market for dye sublimation is exploding. From sportswear, to trade show exhibits and promotional products, there are many opportunities for decorators.The Roland Texart RT-640 sublimation printer provides you with the ability to begin offering quality, state-of-the-art prints on a variety of items. In this live Stahls’ TV class, Phil Tarcy will show you how this printer can expand your business. 
You will learn:
• Overview of the Roland Texart RT-640 printer and RIP software. 
• The full sublimation process using this printer: From art prep to RIP to print and heat press, we’ll show you step by step how to easily print items with this printer. 
• An overview of the items that can be created using the Roland Texart RT-640

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

